# Saunders Malt Extract - Anyone Used It?



## The Scientist (26/9/06)

Just got back from doing the weekly grocery shop and in the Honey section I found this:




I was wondering if anyone has used it in a brew, or could think of a reason why not to?

One way to find out.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (26/9/06)

Yep, I tried it about a year ago with so-so results. 

My dad and his mate liked it, but I didn't. 

Wasn't made to any particular style, but it was fairly dark. 

Give it a shot...why not? :beer: 

PZ.


----------



## MrDave (27/9/06)

Yeah, I used it in a stout with one of the Cooper's kits.
The result was drinkable, but pretty bland... which probably suggests that its got a mostly neutral flavour once fermented.
It also wasn't much cheaper than a name brand can of malt extract from the local HBS.
I just grabbed it because it was at hand at the local Coles on a Thursday night and I felt like brewing


----------



## The Scientist (28/9/06)

MrDave said:


> The result was drinkable, but pretty bland... which probably suggests that its got a mostly neutral flavour once fermented.
> It also wasn't much cheaper than a name brand can of malt extract from the local HBS.
> I just grabbed it because it was at hand at the local Coles on a Thursday night and I felt like brewing



Well if thats tha case, I'll make up a brew for my mates to get in to, they drink bland beer.eg. Calton Cold 

As for price it was only $7 so not bad for 1Kg really. I'll report my findings of the finnished product down the track.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## Brewtus (18/3/07)

I just bought a can to try (Saunders ME). @$7.50/kg. Cooper was $5.60/500g.
Any advice, anyone?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/3/07)

Just off the top of my head, I seem to recall that "food grade" malt extracts are made from a different grade of barley to "brewing" grade extracts. I think they have much higher levels of protien.

Also the mash carried out by the manufacturer would have been done without the expectation that anyone would be fermenting the product, so they wouldn't have brewed it for any particualr level of fermentability. It might ferment out really dry, or it might leave a heap of dextrines.

Same goes for the boil, they wouldn't have been trying too hard for hot break or cold break, and who knows about DMS.

If you really want to give it a go, I reckon you should give it a really good boil to try and make sure you get a good hot break. But apart from that, why not. It'll be beer.

I can highly reccomend spreading it on your toast though... its delicious.

Thirsty


----------

